# cruze engine dies intermittently



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One member with a gasser found a problem with the "ignition" relay. While diesels don't have ignitions, I'm sure they do have a relay that runs the electronics that runs the fuel injectors. It's probably a $10 part. Probably worth swapping for a heck of it.

You might also check the voltage between the battery ground cable's ground and the battery post itself. Here in the US, we've had a problem with that cable. If you see more than 0.1 volt while running, replace it.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You say you've taken it to a few macs - have you taken it to a Holden Dealership to have a really good look at it?

That's because most of the information about the Cruze costs $$$'s to access, unless they are doing a lot of Cruzen I can't see a local mac spending it.

If you are in Melbourne I can recommend Brighton Holden on the highway in Elsternwick (where Reg Hunt's used to be). They haven't burnt me, yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I seem to remember a post by someone who had a similar issue with a non-US diesel. Here's the post, I am not sure if it will help you or not, but worth a look.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...evrolet-cruze-lt-diesel-stalling-problem.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's another one that might be more helpful

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...engine-dies-intermittently-while-driving.html


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

check all of your grounds


----------

